# RED SEAL PRACTICE EXAM



## les know (May 3, 2011)

Hi I am writing my red seal exam on the 12th of this month

I was wondering if someone could help me find a legitimate practice exam 100-150 questions (free of charge)

Im from Kingston Ontario Canada 

I have 4 hours to write a 100-150 multiple choice exam I don't think Im going to have a problem but if there is anyone out there who could give me some guidance it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

